# Show me hidden gems with little following, anything under 1K



## DoeDog (Nov 3, 2019)

As part of a recent conversation at another thread, there are so many under appreciated artists, why? who knows, but we all know one of those, it's a mystery but for some reason people interact little to nothing with them even though they put out quality or interesting work and they been around longer than a year.

Drop their links below, let's see how many hidden gems can we get.


----------



## Babybear_Di (Nov 3, 2019)

I don’t know how honest it is to show myself.
But I don’t even have 10 subscribers. Although it’s logical, I’m not appearing too often...
soo here are two of my favorite :
www.furaffinity.net: Defend yourself by BabybearDi
www.furaffinity.net: Hi there! by BabybearDi


----------



## DoeDog (Nov 3, 2019)

I think it's valid c: If you don't promote yourself who else is going to do it?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 3, 2019)

I might be hidden, but I'm no gem.


----------



## Babybear_Di (Nov 3, 2019)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I might be hidden, but I'm no gem.


Show yourself.I like minerals more)


----------



## Babybear_Di (Nov 3, 2019)

DoeDog said:


> I think it's valid c: If you don't promote yourself who else is going to do it?


Of course you are completely right, but I still feel awkward sometime


----------



## DoeDog (Nov 4, 2019)

Babybear_Di said:


> Of course you are completely right, but I still feel awkward sometime



same here, i am a private person and in general i avoid crowds and drawing attention to myself but i guess it's a necessary evil.


----------



## TR273 (Nov 4, 2019)

Well, I'll throw my page down too
Userpage of TR273 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
(Less than 100 followers, but I am deeply appreciative of those who do.)


----------



## Kiaara (Nov 4, 2019)

A- Ah...
I don't think i'm a gem but my links are in my signature ;-;


----------



## KiokuChan (Nov 4, 2019)

Here's mine: Userpage of kiokuchan -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

I'm sure I have watched many people who fit your description. I'll look through and post a few of them to check out too in a moment!


----------



## KiokuChan (Nov 4, 2019)

Userpage of artisticKitsune -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Userpage of beaknose -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Userpage of Belladonna_mandrake -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Userpage of bluesman -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Userpage of BluexBlack907 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net  (Xusho's Youtube page is deservedly well known but it looks like his FA is much less so surprisingly. He's adorable and his art is good! If you haven't seen his videos either they are awesome. He is a full deaf fursuiter, and manages sign language with hand paws on most of the time.  He's really happy go lucky and silly.)
Userpage of ColdSoul -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Userpage of CryptidChan -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Userpage of DarkoKavinsky -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Userpage of ditta_ragdoll -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Artwork Gallery for DollarCollie -- Fur Affinity [dot] net (A college friend of mine, thoug hI know he hasn't posted a lot of his art)
Userpage of Fox-petal-designs -- Fur Affinity [dot] net (You may have seen their art here. They used to do commissions. It's really pretty. There is under 300 watches despite the quality.)
Artwork Gallery for impendingsenseofdoom -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Artwork Gallery for K1ND -- Fur Affinity [dot] net (A really bright cutesy style ^_^ )
Userpage of KageSakura -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Userpage of lachrymosiac -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Userpage of Latenoonglory -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/libragrey/
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/lionswirl/
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/marbledkitsu/
Userpage of mareenaicefin -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/martzthecat/
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/mentita-cato/
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/mile008/ (The awesome artist of beautiful ref sheet for Kioku ^_^ sta.sh: Reference sheet Commission - Kioku  )
Userpage of MissNook -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Userpage of MochaBun -- Fur Affinity [dot] net (A really nice art student. They haven't posted too much there, but you shoudl say hi! )
Userpage of NeuroticSoulGobbler -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Userpage of nyalias -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 4, 2019)

Babybear_Di said:


> Show yourself.I like minerals more)


Fine. 
Userpage of KitRuppell -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## KiokuChan (Nov 4, 2019)

Gah I wasn't done. I'll continue on a new post  so you don't loose track if I cahnge it after you start looking. Some more:
Userpage of PercyD -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Userpage of Ponji -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Userpage of PPPerson -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Userpage of Pretzelbutt427 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Userpage of punkeii -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Userpage of Saltamor -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Userpage of sarvikud -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Userpage of SinFrame -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Userpage of SmolSammichOwO -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Userpage of SowoD -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Userpage of space-hatter -- Fur Affinity [dot] net (cute pixel art with very few watchers )
Userpage of Spicy-Cheeto -- Fur Affinity [dot] net (one of my favorite artists here with one of the most atypical styles you will find. They may post less know though since they were discouraged by something that happened not too long ago. Still you can talk with them and maybe ask to see some art on telegram or such. Either way check out the work in their gallery, it's pretty amazing.)
Userpage of ValensArtDen -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Userpage of Yacare -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Userpage of Tarotrickster -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Userpage of taybee -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/total-lunar-eclipse/


----------



## Inkstars (Nov 4, 2019)

Me!
Userpage of inkstars -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

I love to make fun and pretty arts, but I only have 500 watchers. Part of that is because I have been struggling the last two years with
surgeries and chemo treatments, so it's been hard trying to post regularly. My style varies, but I love working with bright colors especially. (The last image in the lineup is a since completed wip, the full image is just too big for here.)


----------



## DoeDog (Nov 4, 2019)

WOW gonna need to find time to check all those profiles :O Awesome.


----------



## Arokay (Nov 5, 2019)

I havent posted in a while, but I have an itty bitty following haha. Userpage of Arokay -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## X3N1TH (Nov 5, 2019)

Userpage of darkwiitch -- Fur Affinity [dot] net is an amazing artist! i'm currently waiting on my very first commission from her and she's been very helpful!


----------



## kuraiscreatures (Nov 7, 2019)

Userpage of artwithka -- Fur Affinity [dot] net More of a human artist, but their pieces are absolutely beautiful
Userpage of hedgievamp -- Fur Affinity [dot] net (She's at 998, but still valid lol) A old friend of mine <3
Userpage of CeruleanRuby -- Fur Affinity [dot] net Unique style, someone I've been following for years
Userpage of Neon-chan -- Fur Affinity [dot] net  Newer to the site, but still good!

And Shameless self plug in HHHH
Userpage of KuraisCreatures -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## MadManx (Nov 7, 2019)

Userpage of StarryBadWolf -- Fur Affinity [dot] net i dont usually plug myself  !!!! i post a lot at times!


----------



## narutogod123 (Nov 7, 2019)

I like their art Userpage of lapinou -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

My art : Userpage of blackstarin123 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Brush Strokes (Nov 7, 2019)

I think I count as a hidden gem. Though maybe a gem more like a Moonstone or Rose Quartz. 
It's important to promote oneself, but I'm not very good at it.

Userpage of Raffles18 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## MadManx (Nov 9, 2019)

TheCynicalViet said:


> I'm at an impasse. I'd love to promote myself because I know I deserve more than than the few views and likes (I still appreciate it, don't get me wrong) but I don't want to make myself look like a shill. Then I see the artists these other users posted and I feel like I don't measure up and that I don't deserve to be promoted. My art is below but I'd rather not link myself.
> 
> Speaking of which: Userpage of Renkindle -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


I really love your art~!! I would love to know your art plug and see more of your art!! Please !! <3


----------



## DoeDog (Nov 10, 2019)

TheCynicalViet said:


> I'm at an impasse. I'd love to promote myself because I know I deserve more than than the few views and likes (I still appreciate it, don't get me wrong) but I don't want to make myself look like a shill. Then I see the artists these other users posted and I feel like I don't measure up and that I don't deserve to be promoted. My art is below but I'd rather not link myself.
> 
> Speaking of which: Userpage of Renkindle -- Fur Affinity [dot] net



If you don't shill for yourself who will?


----------



## SheeraArt (Nov 10, 2019)

I'm a little bit ashamed to advertise myself, but I want to  So check out my FA -Page: Userpage of SheeraArt -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Here's my most recent artwork I've finished:


----------



## ~velloria (Nov 10, 2019)

check me out if you have the time! I'm hoping to branch out and post more NSFW furry stuff in the future <3


----------



## koha-chan (Feb 10, 2020)

I'm not cool but I try ;w;
Userpage of kohakuasato -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

my friend www
Userpage of egoNorainu -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

cool artists too
Userpage of Mrakobulka -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Userpage of Blackberreh -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Pomorek (Feb 11, 2020)

Probably not a "gem", but I'm pretty much unknown as an artist. There is a handful of faithful followers, but otherwise my art might be just too unusual for its own good. The link can be found in my profile info.


----------



## PercyD (Feb 11, 2020)

Ohh~
Userpage of Professor_Hawthorne -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Userpage of slothcraft -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

And honorable mention-
Userpage of fireside.cooperative -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

You get 4 for one =u=//

I also have much less than 1000, but I feel like there a few artists out there with more than 1000? Try like, less than 500-


----------



## BunnyMouseFox (Mar 25, 2020)

....me? Is that too self centered? XD 
I have 1 watcher......
Userpage of BunnyMouseFox -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## PercyD (Mar 26, 2020)

I've got another--!

Userpage of slothcraft -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## KiokuChan (Mar 27, 2020)

BunnyMouseFox said:


> ....me? Is that too self centered? XD
> I have 1 watcher......
> Userpage of BunnyMouseFox -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


No it's not, that's part of the point. Also these look great! : )


----------



## BunnyMouseFox (Mar 27, 2020)

KiokuChan said:


> No it's not, that's part of the point. Also these look great! : )



aaa thanks!! and thanks for the watch as well, I really appreciate it!!!


----------



## Vinfang (Mar 27, 2020)

Check me out tooo~


----------



## Ghostbird (Mar 28, 2020)

Me too !  Userpage of Ghostbird -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Van the cheesen one (Mar 28, 2020)

SO many amazing artists <3
Userpage of VantheCheesenOne -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## chasetea (Mar 31, 2020)

I’m pretty new! Hope it’s okay to advertise myself!


----------



## truth.nature.art (Apr 19, 2020)

So many links to check and watch! Yeah!!

I’m  new to the fandom and enjoying it a lot. I know my art style is very different from the usual. So I have no idea what people will think about it. Anyway, hope you like it and we become friends!

Userpage of truth.nature.art -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Mew (May 11, 2020)

BunnyMouseFox said:


> ....me? Is that too self centered? XD
> I have 1 watcher......
> Userpage of BunnyMouseFox -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


This looks like it took a while to create! I'll watch u ^^ really like pixel art


----------



## Mew (May 11, 2020)

Hey there! I have been drawing for quite a while, but just decided to post my drawings recently, I started like 3-4 days ago?? I post mostly NSFW drawings, I enjoy these the most!

Make sure to take a look of my social media, they are on my signature :3


----------



## Gushousekai195 (May 11, 2020)

What if I am one?
Userpage of Gushousekai195 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Here's some others I really like that have very few followers
Userpage of Heroicswordsman23 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Userpage of LucierdaLovesU -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Feralteddy (May 11, 2020)

*waves* hello, I'm definitely unknown as far as things go, trying to get my name out there somehow though!  

Userpage of feralteddy -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

And here are my 3 other good relatively unknown picks:

Userpage of spinningcockroach -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Userpage of Herdingcats -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Userpage of Chipsticks -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Elkir (May 12, 2020)

Not sure it's really fair to show myself, but many like my traditional arts
Userpage of Elkir -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (May 13, 2020)

Can I pimp myself?

Userpage of ZiggySchlacht -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

A mix of swords, history, porn, and porn with historical accuracy.

And someone else, so I'm not totally self serving.

Userpage of TankaaKumawani -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## May_Month (Feb 10, 2022)

uwu








						Userpage of May_Month -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

✿ Hi, I'm May_Month a.k.a Gukica, you can call me May ✿. 19yo | he/him, she/her | eng, ru. . I draw adopts, YCHes and commissions,  ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## mischamisch (Feb 23, 2022)

"I might be hidden, but I'm no gem" made me laugh. Same here.

My favorite artist is ALEX-DEP-998. He's at 250 followers somehow. I'll share a couple of his pieces here - I'm waiting on my own commission. https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/alex-dep-998/















Here are the links to both pieces so you can go favorite them!









						comission by ALEX-DEP-998
					

done №5....




					www.furaffinity.net
				












						.... by ALEX-DEP-998
					

anthrofication №7




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Yudran (Feb 23, 2022)

I feel a bit bad to advertise myself: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/yudran/

I’m a rather introverted artist who doesn’t post much and is more oriented towards fantasy (Sometimes dark fantasy, other times silly things…), but I’ll try to produce more paintings involving furries in the future. I only joined a few months ago and I’m barely active since I’m still studying art, so just 30 watchers so far. Promoting myself on social media is clearly not my thing! 

Here is the last piece I posted.


----------



## neriirazor (Feb 25, 2022)

some of my favorite artists c:








						Userpage of rowwmatica -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

I don't accept high rating content! Please, if you send me a reference make sure it SFW. Also I dont draw sensitive content.. . .  ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				











						Userpage of Neiverru -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

⚜️⚜️⚜️⚜️⚜️⚜️⚜️⚜️⚜️ . . ⋅⋆⊱╌╌╌╍╍╌╌╌╍╍╌╌╌⋇❬☪❭⋇╌╌╌╍╍╌╌╌╍╍╌╌╌⊰⋆⋅. !Hello!My name is Neiverru or Nei (or NeiverReiko). I am an artist. .. .  ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				











						Userpage of goatRent -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Arin | 22 | they/he/it | Storyboard Artist, Character Designer | BLM | ACAB | Give the land back




					www.furaffinity.net
				



and also me c: i do art too :3








						Userpage of neriirazor -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Hi! I'm Cora/Neri. I'm 22yo and I draw everyday ^w^




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## sushy (Feb 25, 2022)

1K watchers would be a dream... Here is my gallery: https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/sushy/


----------

